# I'm now converted



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Bought the 8oz ONR around a month ago and decided to give it a crack today, very impressed I must say, so easy, and the finish is great, does it have something in it that gives the car such a wet look finish?


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it doubles up as a quick detailer as well. Probably due to the quantity of polymers in the mixture.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah great product super fast to use can be made upto QD strength and yes leaves a little something behind which is nice...:thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

it was debating whether to try ONR or CG ECO Smart. In the end went with CG so will see what its like when it's delivered


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Trying not to go out the house now and go over the car again with it now because it's slightly mucky again lol.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jacktdi said:


> Trying not to go out the house now and go over the car again with it now because it's slightly mucky again lol.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Jacktdi said:


> Trying not to go out the house now and go over the car again with it now because it's slightly mucky again lol.


Why, what's stopping you? 

Regards,
Steve


----------

